# I wonder who bought the Mantle Ranch?



## Sagebrusher (May 12, 2011)

A bit more from that website:

"In addition to the NPS, a number of conservation organizations were interested in the property due to its location within the Monument, federal grazing right, water rights, cultural and wildlife resources, and history.

“We enjoyed working with all of these groups and appreciate their commitment and efforts towards protecting these important landscapes. The recent cuts to the Land and Water Conservation Fund (LWCF) for these types of projects certainly impacted their ability to purchase the ranch and compete with private buyers,” said Mirr about the outcome of the sold ranch."


Sold Ranch: Inholding in Dinosaur National Monument Sold By Mirr Ranch Group | Mirr Ranch Group


----------

